

Haptix Lets You Transform Any Space Into a 3D Multitouch Surface - Cpt_Monac
http://mashable.com/2013/08/15/haptix-3d-multitouch-surface/
Edit: The kickstarter available here:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;haptix&#x2F;haptix-multitouch-reinvented
======
Cpt_Monac
The kickstarter is available here:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/haptix/haptix-
multitouch...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/haptix/haptix-multitouch-
reinvented)

